# Londrina & Maringá



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Londrina









_Wilson Vieira_





Maringá


Maringá - Paraná by Studart1, no Flickr


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Londrina









_@isaacsittafontana_





Maringá









_Eduardo2016 (SSC)_


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Londrina







Maringá


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Londrina









_Roberto Santos_





Maringá









_Yes Drone_


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Both Maringa and Londrina, are exemple of development and progress in every country!!


----------

